# Mini donkey vs standard donkey (Jennets!)



## SlideStop

1) I'd get a standard if you have large predators. 

2) personally I like male donks better. Much more compliant!

3) they get fat FAST. They will need a muzzle or a dry lot. Also, donkeys are NOT like horses personality wise. You cannot force a donkey and they remember EVERYTHING, good and bad. They have VERY independent minds! 

4) that depends on their personalities. I'm pretty good at knowing which horses will get along going in together cold turkey. Some will need turn out in adjoining paddocks. Another think to think about is a mini donkey is that one kick in the right place can kill them. 

Have you thought about what your going to do when you want to take one away from the other?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse

I actually think ill be getting full grown mares... At least the pony will be 

I have thought about that a little, but would I ever have to separate them? If they get along well, can they always stay together?

I think I would get the pony before the donk, so would it be okay to go to a donkey farm to see which donk personalities work best, then another time try introducing them at the donk farm, to make sure they got along well? Thanks


----------



## SlideStop

Standard donkeys still tend to be on the small side. If your horse is significantly larger you may still have the same problem.

Yeah they can always stay together... But what if you want to take one to a show? Or out for a trail ride? Are your animals going to have a melt down? 

It's really not like introducing dogs, but you can try and match them up. No guarantees to work though. Personally I'd do turn out next to one another, then together durning the day and separate at night. See how it goes and if all is well keep them together over night. Your turn out needs to be big enough they can get away from eachother if one decides to get aggressive. A cornered horse is going to be an injured horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse

Okay, if one turns aggressive we do this?

Night- donkey in field
Day- pony in field
Meal times- stalls?

I'm not really sure- ill need help with a schedule


----------



## littrella

I'm not trying to be mean or anything, but I think you need to do a lot more research before buying a donkey. They are not horses with big ears. Donkey's do not shed water like a horse will. They will get soaked to the skin & if your weather get's cold, you will have a sick donkey quickly. You need a shelter that they can get out of the weather. Their feeding requirements are much different than a horse. Their feet are very different. Not every farrier can properly trim a donkey. They do not train like a horse. They are very independent thinkers. Donkey play can be very agressive. My 34 inch mini donkey use to beat the crap out of the 14 hand pony I had. Please think long & hard & do a lot more research before you decide to get one


----------



## MinuitMouse

Okay, yeah. I know this sounds a bit greedy but can you guys help me a bit by telling me some basic care? And even some extra things I'll need to know


----------



## SlideStop

MinuitMouse said:


> Okay, yeah. I know this sounds a bit greedy but can you guys help me a bit by telling me some basic care? And even some extra things I'll need to know


You really, really need to find a local trainer or mentor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse

I will!


----------



## Dustbunny

So, you don't have the pony yet?
What is the reason for getting a pony? Driving...a pet? Have you ever had a horse of any kind?
Horse ownership has many rewards...and a trail a mile wide of potential problems for the novice owner. Hopefully you have friends and/or experienced horse people who can help. You need to learn about feed, shelter, vet and farrier care just for starters.
I would also not consider a donkey until you have had a horse for some time and gained experience.
And you will learn a lot by hanging around this forum. Lots of people with knowledge and horse-smarts . : )
Good luck to you.


----------



## MinuitMouse

Thanks! Getting one at a time will be a TON easier! I actually hadn't thought of just doing that for a while, and deciding what's best.


I am a rider, and I ride and have ridden at a few stables but only 3 horses have connected with me, one I barely saw again and two were very used young mares. I have ridden a lot of others though, and plan to switch it up as much as possible. I also have to go there at a specific date and time and do everything by a specific time, and I would like to ride freely whenever I want and care for a much larger animal. She will be for pleasure riding mostly, and petting.


----------



## MinuitMouse

:lol:

So my friend had been wanting to board her horse at my papas farm, and I said no because a donkey and pony and a horse would be too much for him, and I hadn't thought of this! Since donkeys are so expensive and I cannot find any for sale, I thought, why not just have a pony and then my friends horse can be the companion? She would pay regular boarding fees, which would help support our pony and the farm with extra to spare, and it would give her horse a nice place to live and they would be companions! We would of course make sure they were comparable before anything, and get a mentor to help with the two of us


(Btw, we are best friends so this would work out perfectly!)

What do you think?


----------



## SlideStop

Boarding rarely makes money. You might be able to help defer some of the costs, but definitely not all. I wouldn't bank on it supporting your horse too.

Also, I wouldn't take care of other people's animals without knowing how to take care of your own. If you were keeping your horse at her house and something happened because of a lack of knowledge how would you feel? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MinuitMouse

I will be well educated before any of this happens and my cousins fiancé is an equine vet and trainer


----------



## Garvie

also if you do get a donkey you need to make sure your worming program is spot on for the donkey as they can carry lung worm without showing signs,


----------



## MinuitMouse

Garvie said:


> also if you do get a donkey you need to make sure your worming program is spot on for the donkey as they can carry lung worm without showing signs,



We have opted out of getting a donkey


----------

